# Indian River Trails 10-5-2020



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Indian River Trails 10-5-2020 *

1 thru 6
and a Tales from the Trail at the end.
This is A Very Exciting and Narrow Trail. It Gets More Narrow as You Go. This Trail Takes A Long Time to go Just 6 or 7 Miles with all the Tight Turns, and Just the Tightness of it. but it is A Great, and FUN Trail To Ride.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Great videos! Hope to try out that trail system next year.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

That Trails is nice, a little tight at times, but very nice! Hope that you do ride it and you enjoy it like we did!


----------

